# Ice out fishing in NH



## jethro (Apr 30, 2018)

Ice out was declared on Lake Winnipesaukee this past Thursday and I set out to fish it Saturday morning at dawn. Within 20 minutes I had a nice silver on the downrigger, 7' deep. Nice 20" salmon that ran almost 3 lbs. 






Fished all day, picked up 3 more salmon and 2 rainbows. Here is one of the bows:





Water was 39F in the morning and warmed to 41F by 4pm.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow, nice successful day on the water. What kind of lures are you using?


----------



## jethro (May 1, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Wow, nice successful day on the water. What kind of lures are you using?



I troll mostly flatfish spoons like DB Smelt, Mooselook Worblers, Speedy Shiners and the like. Sometimes a streamer fly and on rare occasions smelt on a sweing needle. 

That salmon was caught on a DB Smelt #102 about 4' behind a set of 48" copper cowbells on a downrigger ball. Was fishing about 7' down.


----------



## jtf (May 2, 2018)

Have folks in Northwood, they don't fish. Do you ever go down to Portsmouth and surf fish for stripers?


----------



## jethro (May 3, 2018)

jtf said:


> Have folks in Northwood, they don't fish. Do you ever go down to Portsmouth and surf fish for stripers?



I do not, I can count on one hand the amount of times I have fished salt water. I don't really know how to get into it.


----------

